# Can you recommend a video sender?



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

I've got one, made by Technika but TBH its rubbish, it only has to transmit 15 ft through a plasterboard wall. Admittedly the receiver is in a room with 3 PC's in it but I just cant get a decent picture.

So can anyone recommend something decent


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

To be honest I gave up on the TV Senders and got myself a CAT5 AV Sender from Keene Electronics. Yes I have to run a cat5 cable outside the house but the picture quality is fantastic


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I've probably got the same Technica video sender - not too bad until I invested in WiFi when it became completely obsolete and it went nuts in my old house whenever a bus passed (some form of transponder in each bus to signal to the bus stop indicator system). It turns out it used the same 2.4Ghz band that pretty much anything else uses.

I no longer have a telly upstairs (nor anywhere else in the house as you can probably see my latest plasma TV from the space shuttle and I had to sell all the others to be able to afford this one.... well, not really) so the video sender is sitting in a plastic bag in the garage.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> To be honest I gave up on the TV Senders and got myself a CAT5 AV Sender from Keene Electronics. Yes I have to run a cat5 cable outside the house but the picture quality is fantastic


Now thats a thought, Thanks for the replies chaps :up:


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The Keene solution looks cool http://www.keene.co.uk/multi.php?mycode=C5PACKR1 but expensive

The same as 30 months of Sky multiroom.

I myself have tried several wireless video senders none of which worked to an acceptible standard of picture and sound.

Automan.


----------



## BtB (Sep 27, 2001)

Has anyone tried http://www.bluedelta.co.uk/milestone_system.htm ?

Its a lot cheaper than the Keene option, but is it that much worse ?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I wouldn't recommend using video senders anymore. I used one for several years, mostly avoiding conflicts with Wi-Fi.

And then some kind neighbour (don't know which) decided to use Bluetooth, and you can't control which channel that uses.

Since it creates permanent corruption of the video, it is probably some always-on device, such as a Bluetooth keyboard.

Nowadays, I mainly use Vista MCE with mains-networked Xbox 360 extenders so, luckily, video distribution of my TiVo is not so important.

I don't know why some enterprising company hasn't created a digitally-streamed and buffered video sender, that could avoid such problems. But they haven't yet.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

I am waiting to see if the Gefen wireless HDMI works as well as it claims.
If it does no more wires or rubbish video.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

I picked up a cheapo unit from Maplin last week - it was only £24 so I thought I'd give it a chance.

Works great from my house out my garage (about 50m), although it's susceptible to wi-fi interference, and I had to disable the wireless function on the router I'd just put into the garage at the same time.

No doubt 3 hours of channel fiddling will get the two routers and the video sender working in harmony (plus the three neighbours units)

(aarghh)


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Don't forget DECT too. They all work in the 2.4GHz regions. The video sender I had was better if you disabled SSID broadcast on the wireless router. Now I have a wired Cat5e between office and living room for streaming video.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Pugwash said:


> Don't forget DECT too. They all work in the 2.4GHz regions.


DECT phones work in the band 1880 to 1900 MHz


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

I've got some el-cheapo video senders for watching tivo throughout the house.

All worked great until my daughter got a bluetooth headset. Now they are all unwatchable.

I've got a wired solution called kat5, which uses cat5 to transmit audio and video through the house. But the wife doesn't like the cable everywhere, so have removed it.

I've been looking for a way to watch my downstairs tivo upstairs. I know you do things you can't talk about on this forum to view the tivo's recordings on a pc. That's not what I want tho.

Philips seem to do a 200 quid strenium model thing that claims to be a real digital video sender. I've not seen any reviews of it in English tho.

The closest thing to being able to watch tivo upstairs might be a combination of the sling solo and their soon-to-be-released sling catcher. However the catcher although shown at a tech conference last Jan hasn't yet made it to the shops.

A cheap digital video sender that could use my homeplug turbo lan around the house would be ideal. But I've not found one yet 

-- gyre --


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

threadkiller said:


> Now thats a thought, Thanks for the replies chaps :up:


Not sure how much modded xbox 1's are these days but that is what I use for watching TiVo in the bedroom. Can't watch liveTV but apart from that it works very well and the quality is far better than the video senders i've tried.

http://www.jonsthoughtsoneverything.com/2005/08/03/tivo-xbox-media-center-pluging-updated/


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

well, I looked at all the cat5 options, & they're too expensive  This TiVo is my spare and I use it in work. At the moment if feed via RF, but the sound quality is awful, which is why I tried the Vid sender, but thats no cop.

So it looks like I have to stick with the cruddy sound on my RF feed.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

poissony said:


> Not sure how much modded xbox 1's are these days


My last one cost about 20 quid plus delivery from ebay, and whatever Mrs Mod Chips was doing the solderless Xecuter 3 CE for at the time.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

threadkiller said:


> well, I looked at all the cat5 options, & they're too expensive  This TiVo is my spare and I use it in work. At the moment if feed via RF, but the sound quality is awful, which is why I tried the Vid sender, but thats no cop.
> 
> So it looks like I have to stick with the cruddy sound on my RF feed.


If you can run cable a cheaper option would be to run three composite cables using cheap scart adaptors.
You will get a better picture and stereo sound .
Mike.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This combined 10" lcd tv and sender looks interesting:








http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126818

...looks like the charger for the screen is in the base unit though


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Maclynn said:


> If you can run cable a cheaper option would be to run three composite cables using cheap scart adaptors.
> You will get a better picture and stereo sound .
> Mike.


Running composite over a distance reduces quality unless equalisers and quality cable are used. I do it all the time at work for live broadcasts.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Ashley said:


> Running composite over a distance reduces quality unless equalisers and quality cable are used. I do it all the time at work for live broadcasts.


I agree but he is only talking about 15 feet so it should be a lot better than RF.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

For 15' you could get away with a straight s-video run. It'd look a lot better than composite.


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

I bought a Phillips video sender a few years ago and it works perfectly.
I am only sending to the room directly above but it is to a 43 inch TV and looks good. The only problems I've had, similar to some others, is with wi-fi, just make sure that whatever model you choose there is the facility to switch channels, mine has 4 which so far is enough for me once I changed to a different output channel.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tim L said:


> For 15' you could get away with a straight s-video run. It'd look a lot better than composite.


UK Tivo can't output S-video so this wouldn't work without adding a convertor.

You can run SCART over that kind of distance. I run SCART to RGBs over 20m (of cable) between my SCART switch and my projector using a SCART to RGBs adapter and 2 heavy duty Tech+Link stereo audio leads.
Cheap enough to try - CPC have cheaper and more explensive than this one, just search.
http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Audio,+V...IGNAL/PSG00421/displayProduct.jsp?sku=AV14019


----------

